# Applying the "Straight Blast" to Stickfighting?



## geezer (Jul 7, 2008)

I enjoyed the comments on the "Straight Blast" thread. I coach both a Wing Tsun and an Escrima group. My foundation is WC/WT and I've had good results using a WT "chain-punching" blast, especially as a follow up to a good initial attack. So the other day, at an Escrima sparring session, one of our advanced WT guys begged me to let him have a go. So he put on a helmet and hockey glove, grabbed a padded stick, and promptly took a beating...since he only had a rudimentary knowledge of Escrima. He came back over and asked for advice.  I took him aside for a few minutes and showed him how to adapt his Wing Tsun "straight blast" concept to Escrima using double-stick technique. Basically, I showed him how to explode forward, offensively, chain-striking with a continuous barrage of alternating overhand (angle 1 and angle 2) strikes. Using this simple approach, he was able to effecively overwhelm and beat some of our more experienced escrimadors! It made quite an impression on the whole group. Of course, working with protective gear and padded sticks is _a whole lot different_ than bare rattan and no gear, or street stuff like steel pipes and blades! Still, the concept of applying an explosive, continuous charge seems sound--if you can find or make an opening. Have any of you tried applying a "straight blast" to weapons sparring?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen it used in stick fighting--most often it looks like a "Heaven 6" sinawali blast. Not strong, but fast and it can be overwhelming.


----------



## geezer (Jul 7, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I've seen it used in stick fighting--most often it looks like a "Heaven 6" sinawali blast. Not strong, but fast and it can be overwhelming.


 
Yeah, I can see that. But what I showed this guy was_ even more basic_ (he was getting fowled up on the standard 6-count sinawali). I had him charge in and just throw alternating downward left-right shots as hard and fast as he could . He's big and lifts, and his shots were very powerful. Basically he just beat down his opponents. To be honest, I felt a little guilty, like I was promoting the use of brute force over good technique...but the results _were_ interesting. Anyway, I think I'll take this thread over to FMA Talk too. It has been getting a little boring over there lately. Ya clear out the trolls, and all you have left is reasonable and responsible discussion. Where's the fun in that?--LOL.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm only responding about the comment of Heaven 6. I've used it in disarmed sparring several times, and I've found that the second and third shots are extremly effective. The placement of the arm from the first strike tends to keep my opponent from even seeing the second. And the third is guarded by the fact that my opponent is now concentrating on the front of there body, and don't notice the back fist to the back of there head. 

But, that's just me.


----------



## NubreedKaliSilat (Oct 7, 2008)

I teach Kali and JKD, and I had a private lesson where my student wanted to train in Muay Thai and stickfighting. I started thinking about how to combine both arts together and came up with some pretty good idea's on fighting combinations. And also the Muay thai pads work good for movement training with the sticks as well. You can start out just using one Muay Thai pad on your left arm and a stick in the right. You can defend the stick attack and follow up with power shots to the muay thai pad, followed with punches and low line Muay Thai round kicks. 

Example: You can inside sweep with the stick, backhand witik or shoot a punyo to Pad, Use the Punyo of the stick like a backhand shot.  follow with a left cross, right punyo hook and low round kick. With Double sticks you can do the heaven 6 on both pads and enter to punyo strikes, you can hook the pads and pull them down into round kicks, or knees and back out to the drill. 

It was a great workout for both. You have to be careful not to hit your partners hands or your partner. Try it with some old pads and move in a out of stick range to kicking range to punyo range to Clinch knee and elbow, and then move back out again. You can get some pretty good experience on sparring with out the mental thought of getting hurt. Soft sticks could work to for added enjoyment and safety. I might want to think about using safety glasses to protect the eyes. Let me know what you think if you try it out???


----------

